# Is this a furry habit?



## Lewi (Nov 20, 2009)

Okay, so furries wear collars, tails, make animal noises, and other things animals do. But, do some of us eat pet food? as it is another animal mannerism, but does seem weird o_o

I don't by the way.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 20, 2009)

I want to vomit at the mere thought!


----------



## Kaizou (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm quite sure most kids have tried pet food sometime in their life.

However,eating pet food daily?...Is that good for you anyway? (Nutritionally,I mean)


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 20, 2009)

Kaizou said:


> I'm quite sure most kids have tried pet food sometime in their life.
> 
> However,eating pet food daily?...Is that good for you anyway? (Nutritionally,I mean)


It's bad for you in large quantities.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 20, 2009)

I wouldn't call it a "habit" so much as trying to be more furry.


----------



## xcliber (Nov 20, 2009)

There's no way that can be considered a habbit. You have to choose to eat it over regular food. I'm sure there's some wierdo out there that finds it delicious but I doubt that person would do it just because they want to be more of a furry.

Well maybe a furry lifestyler would. 
But no, ultimately, it's not healthy for humans. The nutrition in it is geared for animals and while it might be safe to eat once in a while, you wouldn't get the right balance of nutrients that a human needs and gets from normal food.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 20, 2009)

xcliber said:


> There's no way that can be considered a habbit. You have to choose to eat it over *regular food*. I'm sure there's some *wierd*o out there that finds it *delicious* but I doubt that person would do it just because they want to be *more of a furry*.
> 
> Well maybe a furry lifestyler would.
> But no, ultimately, it's not *healthy* for humans. The *nutrition in it is geared for animals* and while it might be safe to eat once in a while, you wouldn't get the right balance of nutrients that a human needs and gets from normal food.


 It's worse than crack.
Pet food usually directed to cats or dogs have some nutrients that we have already ALWAYS and it does not have some of the things we do need.
It also containes other ingredients which cause harm to our body and possibly the liver.
It's definitly not healthy, and by eating it it does not make you more furry.
If somebody wants to be more furry he should wear a collar and tie it with a rope and be my pet.
Furry lifestylers have a chance of doing that, but more brain damage is a bad condition for them.
Btw it has tastes of things that wild animals eat regulary while we don't.
Like liver, heart and ETC.
My advice, your advice.


----------



## Kaizou (Nov 20, 2009)

xcliber said:


> There's no way that can be considered a habbit. You have to choose to eat it over regular food. I'm sure there's some wierdo out there that finds it delicious but I doubt that person would do it just because they want to be more of a furry.
> 
> Well maybe a furry lifestyler would.
> But no, ultimately, it's not healthy for humans. The nutrition in it is geared for animals and while it might be safe to eat once in a while, you wouldn't get the right balance of nutrients that a human needs and gets from normal food.



I thought so. Although maybe eating it as a side food whouldn't cause as much damage,I mean,maybe there are some elements inside pet food that maaaay be harmful to humans. Although I think there are more elements in Human food that are harmful to pets :V

EDIT: Late post be late.


----------



## Toonix (Nov 20, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> It's bad for you in large quantities.


Some jobs are to taste dogfood and catfood(which is... bleurgh....), so it can't be bad for you.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 20, 2009)

The wet dog food looks surprisingly similar to canned corned beef hash.

I wonder if you were to fry it up if it would taste similar, too.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 20, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> It's worse than crack.
> Pet food usually directed to cats or dogs have some nutrients that we have already ALWAYS and it does not have some of the things we do need.
> It also containes other ingredients which cause harm to our body and possibly the liver.
> It's definitly not healthy, and by eating it it does not make you more furry.
> ...


Yeah, someone would have to be an idiot to eat it.

Wait ArrLeashen I somebody stole Sasha.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Nov 20, 2009)

xcliber said:


> There's no way that can be considered a habit. You have to choose to eat it over regular food. I'm sure there's some weirdo out there that finds it delicious but I doubt that person would do it just because they want to be more of a furry.
> 
> Well maybe a furry lifestyler would.
> But no, ultimately, it's not healthy for humans. The nutrition in it is geared for animals and while it might be safe to eat once in a while, you wouldn't get the right balance of nutrients that a human needs and gets from normal food.



This ^


----------



## LeonNiKate (Nov 20, 2009)

I was one of those kids who tried wet dog food. I couldn't understand how something that smelled good could taste bad.

Reminds me of when I tried a spoonful of vanilla extract....


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 20, 2009)

umm im sad to say this but i do some times eat the vanilla yogurt dog treats... what there tasty


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 20, 2009)

LeonNiKate said:


> I was one of those kids who tried wet dog food. I couldn't understand how something that smelled good could taste bad.
> 
> *Reminds me* of when I tried a spoonful of vanilla extract....


 Reminds me of all the bad mixes I did.
Mixing white cheese with hummus and tomatoes.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 20, 2009)

Carnivores like dogs and cats aren't even supposed to be eating pet food.

As far as I'm concerned, eating meat is more of an expression of my "furriness" (if I ever cared to bring it into my diet, of all things) than eating pet food.
And meat's delicious.
And it's actually good for you.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 20, 2009)

I mistook a dog treat for a cookie once :V .


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 20, 2009)

I ate cat food. I wasn't even a furry at that point.
So nope, unrelated.



ArrLeashen said:


> Reminds me of all the bad mixes I did.
> Mixing white cheese with hummus and tomatoes.


That's good. What you don't want to try is orange juice and mint.


----------



## VoidBat (Nov 20, 2009)

I can not understand people who say they enjoy eating it.

It looks gross, smells gross so why should it not taste gross?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 20, 2009)

I like peanut butter dog snacks.

They're cheap, what can I say.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 20, 2009)

Lethal Weapon Whatever (2...?) made me want to eat dog biscuits. And the ones we feed our dawgs are shaped like bones and hearts and houses and d'awww...


----------



## Kipple (Nov 20, 2009)

Cat treats are just about the worst thing ever. Three friends and I ate some on a dare. And three out of four of us vomited all over the lawn. One of the ingredients was "fish and animal digest!" Good eating!


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 20, 2009)

Also, if you're that desperate to appear like a household pet, just get some Kooky Chews.

http://www.candywarehouse.com/kookychew.html

My parents got me some of those as stocking stuffers as a kid.
And they're people food.
And they actually taste good.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 20, 2009)

The Nathans Hotdog dog snacks.

They are just hot dogs.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 20, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Also, if you're that desperate to appear like a household pet, just get some Kooky Chews.
> 
> http://www.candywarehouse.com/kookychew.html
> 
> ...



This is actually going onto my BUY THIS ON THE INTERNET list.
I'm wondering how to give a bowl to a non-fur friend without the obvious RAEG, though.


----------



## Ricia (Nov 20, 2009)

I rather like dog biscuits. I mean I've never actually gone out and bought them without an actual dog in my life but damned if I won't eat them if they're there. Regular pet food is all sorts of nasty though.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 20, 2009)

WHERE IS THE MOUSE FLAVOURED CAT FOOD?

In this day and age! I know it's marketed at the human owners and their boring farm animal meat desires, but come on!


----------



## Ricia (Nov 20, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> WHERE IS THE MOUSE FLAVOURED CAT FOOD?
> 
> In this day and age! I know it's marketed at the human owners and their boring farm animal meat desires, but come on!


 
You made me go google this to see if I could find an answer. Yeah most said it had to do with marketing. Personally though I would buy mouse flavored cat food if I had a cat cause that's hilarious. I also caught that due to the unsanitary nature of rodents, keeping as many as you would need to make the dang stuff would be an FDA no-no. So, sorry Fluffy, your lazy ass has to go catch Stuart Little without the aid of a can opener.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 20, 2009)

Lewi said:


> Okay, so furries wear collars, tails, make animal noises, and other things animals do. But, do some of us eat pet food? as it is another animal mannerism, but does seem weird o_o
> 
> I don't by the way.


 

I eat pet food sometimes, but I don't enjoy it.

Now dog biscuits? Damn, those things are good....


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 20, 2009)

Ricia said:


> I also caught that due to the unsanitary nature of rodents, keeping as many as you would need to make the dang stuff would be an FDA no-no.



Oh, cool, I'd never throught of that point. 
Shame though...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 20, 2009)

Lewi said:


> Okay, so furries wear collars, tails, make animal noises, and other things animals do. But, do some of us eat pet food? as it is another animal mannerism, but does seem weird o_o
> 
> I don't by the way.



I knew a non furry (one of moms friends) who ate doggy biscuits/treats.

Me, nuh uh, tried one out of curiosity, they taste as bad as they smell.


----------



## Lyrihl (Nov 20, 2009)

I've tried eating dogfood as a kid- _with_ the dog, even- and I do sneak into the doggy treats like once a year. The treats we buy are somewhat addictive to anything and everything that gets ahold of them, but they give humans a headache after the very first one.

But no. I neither make a habit of eating nor force myself to eat dogfood daily.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 20, 2009)

I took a horse vitamin on a dare once. 

Un-fucking cool.


----------



## Ricia (Nov 20, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> I took a horse vitamin on a dare once.
> 
> Un-fucking cool.


 
Oh God, what happened? I'm just imaging something terrible involving iron poisoning.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 20, 2009)

Ricia said:


> Oh God, what happened? I'm just imaging something terrible involving iron poisoning.



Nothing too horrible. Just imagine the shittiest tasting vitamin you can give it about a +30 bonus to shitty taste. 

That was the vitamin.


----------



## Ricia (Nov 20, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> Nothing too horrible. Just imagine the shittiest tasting vitamin you can give it about a +30 bonus to shitty taste.
> 
> That was the vitamin.


 
Oh yeah I guess it would be chewable wouldn't it? Ew, all chewable vitamins/meds are gross.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Nov 20, 2009)

Animals don't like pet food :V I cant get my dog to eat it


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 20, 2009)

I would give an emphatic "NO."

Years back a friend of mine tried to get me to eat some. Even to a naive mind like mine at the time, that just felt...off.



Vaelarsa said:


> Carnivores like dogs and cats aren't even supposed to be eating pet food.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, eating meat is more of an expression of my "furriness" (if I ever cared to bring it into my diet, of all things) than eating pet food.
> And meat's delicious.
> And it's actually good for you.



Spoken for truth, my friend.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 20, 2009)

Lewi said:


> do some of us eat pet food?



I hate when people refer to it as us. And I admit I was a curious little boy and ate cat food once. I also ate a dog biscuit before, it was very bland. DX


----------



## RoseHexwit (Nov 20, 2009)

I've learned that dog food tastes the exact same way that it smells.


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 20, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I wouldn't call it a "habit" so much as trying to be more furry.



Derp.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Nov 21, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> It's bad for you in large quantities.



Actually, no its not.  Its controlled by the FDA to make sure that its quality is consumable by humans (because there are people who do eat dog food who are too poor to buy anything else)


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 21, 2009)

My brother ate pet food >.>
He's an idiot :\


----------



## pheonix (Nov 21, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> My brother ate pet food >.>
> He's an idiot :\



How old was he when he did it?


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 21, 2009)

pheonix said:


> How old was he when he did it?


  6 I guess


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Nov 21, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> My brother ate pet food >.>
> He's an idiot :\



I did that once as a kid, maybe between 6 and 8.


----------



## Scribbles_Ayashi (Nov 21, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> It's worse than crack.



I find it hard to believe that pet food is worse for people then crack, though I have no doubt that it is bad for humans to an extent.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 21, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> 6 I guess



I was 9 when I tried cat food and 19 when I tried a dog biscuit. I really am an idiot. lmao


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 21, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I was 9 when I tried cat food and 19 when I tried a dog biscuit. I really am an idiot. lmao


 
Gah I'm guilty too, I tried dog food when I was 4 D:

Anyhow your not an idiot but my little brother is at times lol XD


----------



## Xx WoLF (Nov 21, 2009)

I have tasted cat food because I thought it smelled... Different. That was about 2-3 months ago, I can honestly say, it wasn't that bad.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 21, 2009)

Scribbles_Ayashi said:


> I find it hard to believe that pet food is worse for people then crack, though I have no doubt that it is bad for humans to an extent.



Caffeine is worse than crack.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 21, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> Caffeine is worse than crack.


 Fiberglass is worse than crack.
Kartwheel.
Bumper cars.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Nov 21, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> I mistook a dog treat for a cookie once :V .


 
*sniff* the story of the cookie that got away, Heart breaking stuff,
Although it is reminiscent of a time when a certain someone ate a big chunk of butter mistaking it for cheese, twas amusing.


----------



## Riptor (Nov 21, 2009)

I tried it once when I was really little, hated it, didn't do it again because THAT'S FUCKING DISGUSTING.


----------



## the_donut_master (Nov 21, 2009)

When I was about three my cousins held me down and fed me cat food in a highchair. Ew. It was salty. And my church made me eat a dog biscuit one time (yeah...). Nasty, too.

Besides those two experiences, never tried it. I think it is more like a choice among the individual as to whether they (are insane enough to) eat dog food or not. Habits are things you don't really control.

That be lifestylere thar...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 21, 2009)

the_donut_master said:


> When I was about three my cousins held me down and fed me cat food in a highchair. Ew. It was salty. And my church made me eat a dog biscuit one time (yeah...). Nasty, too.
> 
> Besides those two experiences, never tried it. I think it is more like a choice among the individual as to whether they (are insane enough to) eat dog food or not. Habits are things you don't really control.
> 
> That be lifestylere thar...



Exactly, I don't have any "furry habits" as such, why? because I created Randy, not the other way round.


----------



## Waggable (Nov 21, 2009)

There are these dog treats:





They are very tasty hehe. Especially toasted a little in the toaster oven. My dogs like them too >.<


----------



## Ricia (Nov 21, 2009)

the_donut_master said:


> When I was about three my cousins held me down and fed me cat food in a highchair. Ew. It was salty. And my church made me eat a dog biscuit one time (yeah...). Nasty, too.
> 
> Besides those two experiences, never tried it. I think it is more like a choice among the individual as to whether they (are insane enough to) eat dog food or not. Habits are things you don't really control.
> 
> That be lifestylere thar...


 
Your church made you eat a dog biscuit? What? I want to hear this story.


----------



## Lewi (Nov 21, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> umm im sad to say this but i do some times eat the vanilla yogurt dog treats... what there tasty


  That's ok ;3


----------



## Lewi (Nov 21, 2009)

the_donut_master said:


> When I was about three my cousins held me down and fed me cat food in a highchair. Ew. It was salty. And my church made me eat a dog biscuit one time (yeah...). Nasty, too.
> 
> Besides those two experiences, never tried it. I think it is more like a choice among the individual as to whether they (are insane enough to) eat dog food or not. Habits are things you don't really control.
> 
> That be lifestylere thar...


 
Why did your church feed you Dog Food?


----------



## Nargle (Nov 21, 2009)

I've tasted Basil's kibble and treats before, just out of curiosity. I would never feed him anything that would be harmful to humans, anyways. Also, I feed him raw chicken and turkey, and occasionally fish and eggs, and I eat the exact same thing cooked, so I guess we sort of eat the same thing. Plus, I've cooked for him several times food that's good for both dogs and people. Like his meat loaf birthday cake =D His slice was "frosted" with peanut butter, but I didn't put any peanut butter on the humans' portions XD

BTW, I do these things not because I'm a furry, but because Basil is my pride and joy and a loved member of our family =3


----------



## Scribbles_Ayashi (Nov 21, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> Caffeine is worse than crack.



Caffiene is not in pet food. And for a good reason


----------



## Nargle (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh yeah, BTW, the other day my boyfriend and Basil and I went out to get some ice cream, and I got Basil some vanilla and some pumpkin pie flavored ice cream =D Basil got a sugar high and promptly crashed as soon as we got home. It's nice to treat him every once in a while but he's certainly not going to get ice cream very frequently, lol!


----------



## the_donut_master (Nov 21, 2009)

They were having a "Fear Factor" event and thought that that and chugging a 3 foot glass of pineapple icecream was a good idea... needless to say I will NEVER eat pineapple again either...

Lol.


----------



## Toonix (Nov 21, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> I mistook a dog treat for a cookie once :V .


I mistaken cat treats for biscuits...
Surprisingly, they're actually quite nice.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 21, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Oh yeah, BTW, the other day my boyfriend and Basil and I went out to get some ice cream, and I got Basil some vanilla and some pumpkin pie flavored ice cream =D Basil got a sugar high and promptly crashed as soon as we got home. It's nice to treat him every once in a while but he's certainly not going to get ice cream very frequently, lol!


 
Nargle, if I was a dog I'd want to be your pet, he sure does get pampered alot rofl XD


----------



## Nargle (Nov 21, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Nargle, if I was a dog I'd want to be your pet, he sure does get pampered alot rofl XD




He sure does =D He even gets to sleep on a giant pile of dirty blankets and bed sheets!! That's doggy heaven! He's going to be absolutely crestfallen when I do laundry this afternoon, though XD


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 21, 2009)

Nargle said:


> He sure does =D He even gets to sleep on a giant pile of dirty blankets and bed sheets!! That's doggy heaven! He's going to be absolutely crestfallen when I do laundry this afternoon, though XD


 
lol well I guess doggie heaven would to be with you from what I can tell x3


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 21, 2009)

I eat milk bones. Aint no secret.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 21, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> lol well I guess doggie heaven would to be with you from what I can tell x3



Aww n.n


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 21, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Aww n.n


 
lol well its good to see there are people that treat their pets with so much care ^^


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 21, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> lol well its good to see there are people that treat their pets with so much care ^^


 As I treat my cat so beatifully he just cares for food, scritches behind the ears and pewp kartweel.
It's a cat which is evil and you can't underestimate him.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 21, 2009)

I tried a regular milkbone once, it was bland really. Can't say that it was good or bad.

So for those of you that have tried dog treats and liked them: What are your favorite flavors?


----------



## Iron-Wolf (Nov 21, 2009)

Once I accidentally ate a handful of Snausages. They tasted like stale Combos. In fact as I recall I told my friend "Aw dude, these Combos are so stale!" He retorted, "Oh, that's cause those are treats for my mom's faggy Chihuahua." "Why the fuck would she keep them in a candy dish on the coffee table!" He shrugged and laughed.

... But like I said... didn't taste that bad.


----------



## ShadowEon (Nov 21, 2009)

I bet someone out there does regularly eat pet food but.....ew.X_X Let your pets have the stuff,since they must like it.XD


----------



## Nargle (Nov 21, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> I tried a regular milkbone once, it was bland really. Can't say that it was good or bad.
> 
> So for those of you that have tried dog treats and liked them: What are your favorite flavors?



I made Basil some homemade chicken treats once. They tasted like crackers, but with chicken flavor =3 Pretty yummerz.

Also, cheddar cheese is one of Basil's favorite training treats. I cut it up into tiny cubes. I'd have to say that's the best treat so far =D


----------



## Skruzz (Nov 21, 2009)

...It would be strange, considering many furries base their fursonas off wild animals, which do not consume processed foods for pets. Nay, someone who eats nothing but pet food is a poor individual who will probably die of failing health. It would be like eating only steak for your whole life, except nowhere near as delicious. And less healthy, probably. You need a full balanced diet in order to stay healthy.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 21, 2009)

Skruzz said:


> ...It would be strange, considering many furries base their fursonas off wild animals, which do not consume processed foods for pets. Nay, someone who eats nothing but pet food is a poor individual who will probably die of failing health. It would be like eating only steak for your whole life, except nowhere near as delicious. And less healthy, probably. You need a full balanced diet in order to stay healthy.



I actually do remember a thread where there were several people (Probably with wolf fursonas) claiming to prefer their steaks raw. I guess that's pretty close?

Also, I try to feed my dog as little of the processed food as possible. I feed him a modified BARF diet at often as possible, but when I'm unable I at least feed him a high quality kibble with no harmful chemicals, grains, or bi-products.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 21, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I actually do remember a thread where there were several people (Probably with wolf fursonas) claiming to prefer their steaks raw. I guess that's pretty close?
> 
> Also, I try to feed my dog as little of the processed food as possible. I feed him a modified BARF diet at often as possible, but when I'm unable I at least feed him a high quality kibble with no harmful chemicals, grains, or bi-products.


 
I prefer my steak quite rare, although not completely raw; Flame kissed is how I like to describe it. Steak Tartar is another matter entirely, however, I rarely (pun intended ) eat it. Seriously though only once or twice a year.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 21, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> I prefer my steak quite rare, although not completely raw; Flame kissed is how I like to describe it. Steak Tartar is another matter entirely, however, I rarely (pun intended ) eat it. Seriously though only once or twice a year.



I like mine juicy and pink but absolutely no red =3 With a side of fried mushrooms w/ southwestern sauce, and maybe a baked potato =3

**Drools**


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 21, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I like mine juicy and pink but absolutely no red =3 With a side of fried mushrooms w/ southwestern sauce, and maybe a baked potato =3
> 
> **Drools**


 
The only way to make that better would be to make that baked potato loaded. Adding bacon makes anything better.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 21, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> The only way to make that better would be to make that baked potato loaded. Adding bacon makes anything better.



How 'bout loaded without the bacon bits? X3 I don't eat things that come from pigs.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 21, 2009)

Nargle said:


> How 'bout loaded without the bacon bits? X3 I don't eat things that come from pigs.


 
I believe that a "bacon like" substitute would be very acceptable.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 21, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> I believe that a "bacon like" substitute would be very acceptable.



More sour cream you mean? Okay that works just fine =D


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 22, 2009)

Nargle said:


> More sour cream you mean? Okay that works just fine =D


The only time I ate a steak in my life it was six time bigger than my mouth and it was pretty normal, boiled in water, with some spice I can't remember.
I guess some furries will say they like raw steak but I hope they figure it's not very good for them, "raw".


----------



## Nargle (Nov 22, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> The only time I ate a steak in my life it was six time bigger than my mouth and it was pretty normal, boiled in water, with some spice I can't remember.
> I guess some furries will say they like raw steak but I hope they figure it's not very good for them, "raw".



Boiled steak!? What is this?? My Texan self is very disappointed >=C


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 22, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Boiled steak!? What is this?? My Texan self is very disappointed >=C



I have seen bacon joint boiled, bet never a steak.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 22, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Boiled steak!? What is this?? My Texan self is very disappointed >=C



Sounds pretty nasty.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 22, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Sounds pretty nasty.



It certainly does. It has to be either grilled, or fried in a frying pan for me, with just a very small drizzle of cooking oil.


----------



## Lewi (Nov 27, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It certainly does. It has to be either grilled, or fried in a frying pan for me, with just a very small drizzle of cooking oil.


 From kibbles, to steak. this thread is amusing ^^


----------



## Smokey_Kitty (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey hey has anyone seen the cat food lady?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDaR-AnHpyg

(your going to need a youtube account to watch that because of how graphic a stereotype this is of fat people eating anything when they are hungry.) or something like that


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 27, 2009)

Smokey_Kitty said:


> Hey hey has anyone seen the cat food lady?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDaR-AnHpyg
> 
> (your going to need a youtube account to watch that because of how graphic a stereotype this is of fat people eating anything when they are hungry.) or something like that


 Catgirl, you do not know how fat people eat shoulder cookies and pipes unless you are one of them.


----------



## Smokey_Kitty (Nov 27, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Catgirl, you do not know how fat people eat shoulder cookies and pipes unless you are one of them.


Whats a shoulder cookie?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 27, 2009)

Smokey_Kitty said:


> Whats a shoulder cookie?


 http://i49.tinypic.com/20pr2tc.jpg


----------



## Smokey_Kitty (Nov 27, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> http://i49.tinypic.com/20pr2tc.jpg


Ew thats like a walrus trying eat a clam on its back in a pool of oil :x


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Nov 29, 2009)

I know my dad used to eat dog biscuits because he thought they were delecious.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Nov 29, 2009)

Lol, I consider myself a dorky ass lifestyler and I still am not even gonna go there...
ew...i mean, i tried a beggin strip one time when i was younger, but that shits so bland and tasteless...ew.
no.


----------



## Beastcub (Nov 29, 2009)

this reminded me of:
http://chimp.brainymonkey.com/~dnm/images/bachelor_chow.jpg


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 29, 2009)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> Lol, I consider myself a dorky ass lifestyler and I still am not even gonna go there...
> ew...i mean, i tried a beggin *strip* one time when i was younger, but that shits so bland and tasteless...ew.
> no.


 Strippers.


----------



## Jack (Nov 29, 2009)

eating pet food?... ya I did... when I was 5.
really if you are not a small child or in collage. I would consider eating pet food... a mental problem.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 29, 2009)

i used to eat rawhide treats. as a matter of fact, i have some around here somewhere...


----------



## Reednemer (Nov 29, 2009)

GODDAMIT LEWI


----------



## Ruffian_Tux (Nov 29, 2009)

The only pet food I eat regularly is Milk Bones. They are SO good! But not the green ones. I know they're supposed to clean my teeth but COME ON! At least make them taste like bacon or chicken like the other ones do!


----------



## PheonixStar (Nov 29, 2009)

I ate dry Alpo regularly as a child. There were mitigating circumstances. I don't remember how it tasted.

But, I did feed someone some canned Alpo as revenge once. He slapped me to show off in front of his friends... I guess they were impressed by him hitting the girl he was dating.

So I fed them all some Alpo goulash. When they had finished off the whole skillet full of it, I sat the can down and showed them what they'd just eaten (and found delicious). 

None of them ever came back. Can't say I missed a single one of them, either.


----------



## icecold24 (Nov 29, 2009)

To all of you who actually eat pet food: God dammit.


----------



## Ruffian_Tux (Nov 29, 2009)

icecold24 said:


> To all of you who actually eat pet food: God dammit.


 
It's not like, for me at least, I'm trying to be "more furry" by eating the treats. I've been doing it since I was a kid, long before I knew what furrys were. It's just a healthy snack that tastes good and happens to be eaten by dogs sometimes


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Nov 29, 2009)

Naturaly animals eat the meat we do every day soooooo ........ In my head i'm on top of the furry scale!


----------



## pheonix (Nov 30, 2009)

Ruffian_Tux said:


> The only pet food I eat regularly is Milk Bones. They are SO good! But not the green ones. I know they're supposed to clean my teeth but COME ON! At least make them taste like bacon or chicken like the other ones do!



This amused me greatly.


----------



## Lasolimu (Nov 30, 2009)

No, I don't eat pet food, I don't think I ever tried it when I was young either. If I am going to try to be more furry be eating like my fursona, I need to go find a cow and take a bite out of it or something similar, being a dragon and all.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Nov 30, 2009)

I once tried cat food; it tasted like shit.


----------



## YouJustLostTheGame (Nov 30, 2009)

That sounds... really unhealthy, especially if you ate dog food on a regular basis.


----------



## sleep_element (Dec 8, 2009)

Uhmmmmmmmm

No. Just no. 

Pet food eating is weird no matter how you slice it unless you happen to be an animal that is someone's pet. Since you're on the internet I doubt it. 

Also, most people's fursona's (in their actual animal version) wouldn't eat pet food anyway, they would either forage or hunt for their food, or both. 

Man, what is wrong with you?


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 8, 2009)

I do like to wear a collar, tail, and sometimes make noise, but only around other furs. And no, I don't eat pet food. I like my bacon.


----------



## TDK (Dec 8, 2009)

Way to think about your pets when your raiding their food...

My dogs would be kinda pissed if they saw me eating their kibbles and bits, besides people food tastes so fuckin' good, why would you want to replace bacon with beggin strips in the first place?


----------



## icecold24 (Dec 8, 2009)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I once tried cat food; it tasted like shit.



that's 'cause they make it out of shit.


----------



## Tweaker (Dec 9, 2009)

Haven't tried it before and I don't plan on it. Is that stuff even safe to eat? As far as I know, it contains... like, crude protein and other minerals and shit. I don't think it works well with the human digestive system.


----------



## Milo (Dec 9, 2009)

I was once tricked into eating dog biscuits... I... I still eat them from time to time >_>

<_<


----------



## Ruffian_Tux (Dec 9, 2009)

pheonix said:


> This amused me greatly.


 It's true! Not even my dogs like them so I end up throwing them out T.T


----------



## KokoroTheDragon (Dec 10, 2009)

Cat food tastes like bad quality tuna.
The only times I've had it was for a $20 bet for a spoonful of it.
Cat food is also loaded with mercury. (Must be why my cat is so dumb)


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 10, 2009)

"Pet food usually directed to cats or dogs have some nutrients that we have already ALWAYS and it does not have some of the things we do need."

wat.

oh and I eat birdseed.


----------



## Skywolfe (Dec 11, 2009)

I've known a few furs who would eat Dog biscuits/treats I really don't know why, but I guess eating at McDonalds is about the same.


----------



## AngleRei (Dec 11, 2009)

Once i've tried dog biscuits... i admit, i liked ^^" i've brought the box at school (i was at the middle school, 2nd year) because my classmates always toke my breakfast.
I've started the break with the dog biscuits, too lol my class's faces XD
"but... but... but..."; "remember that cats byte too, not like dogs but thay do"; "butbutbut!!!" XD

But this thing happened once, i prefer normal cookies *_* oh, it's cookies time! *run to the kitchen*


----------



## Nick (Dec 11, 2009)

eh, there's gotta be a cut off point. Anyone who's THAT furry needs to tone it down a bit lol


----------



## Matt (Dec 12, 2009)

I ate dog food before, but that was just pure curiosity.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 12, 2009)

hmm from all the posts milk bones taste really good ill have to pick some up to try them... i mean ahh...fuck you mine!


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Dec 13, 2009)

Pet food is just food, labeled "pet food."

If it's tasty or not, I rather not degrade my soul.


----------



## Kilala (Dec 13, 2009)

i wouldn't mind some catnip


----------



## Revy (Dec 13, 2009)

what fucking retard would eat dried up kibble, besides animals.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 13, 2009)

Revy said:


> what fucking retard would eat dried up kibble, besides animals.


 
This is the most obvious answer in the world...*FURRIES *:\
Remember kids, furries have no logic and are sex driven nutcases who also don't understand that pet food is for pets and thatt humans though they don't think of themselves as people :V


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 13, 2009)

Kilala said:


> i wouldn't mind some catnip



that brings up a question how come we can give cats catnip witch kinda = weed but for cats yet humans cant eat weed? i dont do it personalty ill stick with my alcohol even though i haven't drank in about 2 months now but thats beside the point. hmm maybe its because cats dont operate heavy machinery


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 13, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> that brings up a question how come we can give cats catnip witch kinda = weed but for cats yet humans cant eat weed? i dont do it personalty ill stick with my alcohol even though i haven't drank in about 2 months now but thats beside the point. hmm maybe its because cats dont operate heavy machinery


Because catnip is not addictive.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 13, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> Because catnip is not addictive.



hmm good point but my ex friend would argue but then again he's a tart


----------



## Kirbizard (Dec 14, 2009)

I know someone who bought dog biscuits for their child once, as they were labelled incorrectly. I tried one, they tasted like dry Cookie Crisp which was nice. :>



ShadowEon said:


> I bet someone out there does regularly eat pet food but.....ew.X_X


Well, there's that guy who ate bicycles...


----------



## Archevald (Dec 15, 2009)

Lewi said:


> Okay, so furries wear collars, tails, make animal noises, and other things animals do. But, do some of us eat pet food? as it is another animal mannerism, but does seem weird o_o
> 
> I don't by the way.



Think of it this way...

A furry is a human with a different body and slightly different brain patterns, and sentient life would tend to explore and find new things, thus they would prepare meats and such with sauces like we would, so eating pet food is more like trying to be your pet dog rather than a furry.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 15, 2009)

hey theres actually a job as a pet food taste tester... thats strange but kinda neat at the same time i just watched this old ass vid from like 2001 on my vcr


----------



## MrPyro (Dec 15, 2009)

Wild animals eat raw meat, but it can never be healthy for humans, you shouldn't try to be as much "animal" as possible.


----------



## wulfe_luer (Dec 15, 2009)

Let's see...I did the dumb kid ate Milk-Bone routine when I was 5, and I knew this freak who ate that hamburger flavored/shaped dog food for a dare, but other than that, why give up the nummy human-oriented cuisine?  I need my flamin hot cheetos.  NOW!


----------



## Matt (Dec 21, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> that brings up a question how come we can give cats catnip witch kinda = weed but for cats yet humans cant eat weed? i dont do it personalty ill stick with my alcohol even though i haven't drank in about 2 months now but thats beside the point. hmm maybe its because cats dont operate heavy machinery


 because most cats don't get in to a car and drive when they're high.


----------



## Viva (Dec 21, 2009)

no. it's who you are, not what you do


----------



## Tycho (Dec 21, 2009)

Kirbizard said:


> Well, there's that guy who ate bicycles...



I want to eat my bicycle
I want to eat my biiiike


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 21, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> that brings up a question how come we can give cats catnip witch kinda = weed but for cats yet humans cant eat weed? i dont do it personalty ill stick with my alcohol even though i haven't drank in about 2 months now but thats beside the point. hmm maybe its because cats dont operate heavy machinery


You're like 14, you shouldn't be drinking.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 21, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You're like 14, you shouldn't be drinking.



18 but still i shouldn't be drinking anyway thats why i stopped


----------



## Viva (Dec 21, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> 18 but still i shouldn't be drinking anyway thats why i stopped


 
yeah, besides pot is way better


----------



## Amoranis (Dec 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> umm im sad to say this but i do some times eat the vanilla yogurt dog treats... what there tasty



... but, vanilla yogurt dog treats own. FTW  

:3


----------



## torachi (Dec 22, 2009)

Anything my fursona would eat is unattainable to me.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 22, 2009)

Why does this thread exist?


----------



## Kirbizard (Dec 23, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> Why does this thread exist?



Because OP pressed submit? V:


----------



## Sabian (Dec 23, 2009)

I have ate some dog treats on bets, anything with bone marrow is horrid. Now I do hunt, butcher, and consume deer and other game as most peoples fursonas would. Learn to kill helpless animals if you want to be more furry!


----------



## Telnac (Dec 23, 2009)

Lewi said:


> Okay, so furries wear collars, tails, make animal noises, and other things animals do. But, do some of us eat pet food? as it is another animal mannerism, but does seem weird o_o
> 
> I don't by the way.


WTF?  Ick!

Not unless you count tuna, which I feed to both my cats & to myself.


----------



## Dabfox (Dec 23, 2009)

Neva tried any time of pet food.
...GRRAH!
Now I will have the urge to sneak to the cabinet and take a Dog Bone >_<!


----------



## Vatz (Dec 23, 2009)

Kirbizard said:


> Because OP pressed submit? V:


 

OH 


MY

GAWD

:V


----------



## Thou Dog (Dec 23, 2009)

Ricky said:


> The wet dog food looks surprisingly similar to canned corned beef hash.
> 
> I wonder if you were to fry it up if it would taste similar, too.


Having tried pet food: no. It tends to be amazingly greasy and bitter, compared to anything we would eat, even the good-quality food. Animals' tastes aren't as refined as ours. I mean, dogs eat shit, of course they'll eat dog food.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 23, 2009)

Lewi said:


> Okay, so furries wear collars, tails, make animal noises, and other things animals do. But, do some of us eat pet food? as it is another animal mannerism, but does seem weird o_o
> 
> I don't by the way.



THAT IS SO EPIC!!! People always say I make this cat noise and I never met anyone that could make it yet =[ Lol. Ironically, I love cat food the most. I've tried dog food and horse food, but cat food always intrigued me the most. It's kind of funny, I'd go to my friends house, they have like so many cats, and I'd see a bowl of cat food and I'd just grab a handful and start eating them. Honestly I don't see anything wrong with that, its just like grabbing candy from a candy bowl on the table or eating chips lol. They always freaked out and be like, ARE YOU EATING CAT FOOD!!!? Rofl


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

techinicaly pet food isnt bad its pretty much just raw meat cooked into kibbles


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Interesting...


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

i would eat it taste like cardboard at least the dry im not going to touch the wet food :/


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

I never tried wet cat food lol. I should though, sounds....kind off....interesting? I want to say good because I'm hungry right now but then i realized if I said good it sounds like I am just trying to be cool. I am sure a nice plate of spaghetti would go as fine too....


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

i have a dog i can eat a piece and tell you what it taste like o.o


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Wait what? Eat a piece of what? I already know what dog food tastes like XD Have you ever tried horse food? I've tried the one for like really old horses that can't really chew up the big hard food anymore so it was really small and soft. It looked like mouse terds but it tasted like cherries =D


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

LOl


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

I suggest you try some some day =] 

The wierd thing is, I tried it in Biology class when we had a substatute and she brought three bags of horse food for us to do some kind of mass calculations but I just ended up trying it instead of doing the calculations


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

rofl


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Lmao. It wasn't hard either. It was soft. It's really like...um grainy kinda but once you get over the dryness its quite....interesting? lol I need a new adjective >_>


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

u now must try bunny foodz


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Lol. I think one of my friends has bunnies. *Marks it on his to-do list* I'll ask her if she can bring some when school starts again and if I actually can try it, I'll tell you what it tastes like unless you tried it already?


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

nope lol


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

K. I'm going to text my friend now, even though she's asleep, this way I won't forget ^_^


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

lolz


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

K I texted her. She is currently spending the night with her sister and my other friend. It is weird lol. Well at least i think they are. It was around 10-11 when they message me on msn and show me their webcam and they were making all these crazy faces and special effects lol XD


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

lol


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Ya. I don't like talking to them at night though, They get all loopy and send some crazy words to me on msn >_> lol


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

*imagines it*
wanna butt fuck? xD


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Lol wow XD. No cause they are girls. But you are quite close. I will tell you parts of one sentence, that sentence included tender dick, oblivian, and a blender


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Whoa I just realized something. How do you do your "" faces? Cause I always make mine like  and if I was really thinking hard I'd try to do  but I habitually (sorry idk if thats a word rofl) do  cause its faster for me XD


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

works both ways whate ever is your handedness is the way you most likely put it on


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

thats funny lol


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

True. But which way do you often do? Lol It is actually weird, I do  on typing and on text I do  XD


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

this way


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Omg thats epic. OMG GUESS WHAT! My one friend, not the one that has bunnies but is spending the night with the one that I think has bunnies, she texted me back and said she was up so I asked her if her friend had bunnies =] I'll ask for food if she says yes XD


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

lol ?


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

?What I am just telling you the info. She has bunnies. I asked her to bring food. She asked why, I am negotiating right now


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

She said ya sure. It'll have to wait till jan. 4 when school starts =]

Shudders at the sound....JANUARY 4th dun dun dun... =[ I dont  want to go back lol jan 4 is when school and indoor track starts and my brother is being all grr and making me do it when I dont want to, lol sorry thats random but ya. I love cross country. I dont like track. I'll stab track in the face


----------



## Playful Little Foxy (Dec 24, 2009)

I don't wear the tail and ears, nor do I ear pet food.

Ha, I've heard of some walking on all fours naked with their pets and peeing on bushes...

It's not a bad thing, just unconventional. :3


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh. Interesting. I like to run on all my fours, but never would I pee on a bush with a dog or wear ears XD


----------



## Playful Little Foxy (Dec 24, 2009)

Ha, I like to run on all fours when I'm goofing off. Oh wow hey, here's another thing.
Quadruped Fursuits!


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Whoa that awesome XD


----------



## Playful Little Foxy (Dec 24, 2009)

Yeah, look up "quadsuit." Some of them are pretty impressive. They use them in movies a lot.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

why does your picture look so familiar?


----------



## Amoranis (Dec 24, 2009)

that siut must hurt your back after a while... on all fours all day.


----------



## Playful Little Foxy (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> why does your picture look so familiar?


 I forget what artist made it, but it's from a picture saying foxes are the douchebags of the forest. x3


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh my gosh lol XD Well I don't think that sounds familiar but just the way that fox is standing looks uber familiar XD


----------



## Playful Little Foxy (Dec 24, 2009)

Well that's because we're all so uber cute and adorable! :3


----------



## Amoranis (Dec 24, 2009)

aww .. ;3


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

LOL XD


----------



## Playful Little Foxy (Dec 24, 2009)

Hmm, that is fairly common here, myes?


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh this thread.

I hope none of ya eat animal food daily >w>

[didnt read every page]


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

>.>
<.<
<(^_^)>


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Lol I sure don't XD Its like.... going to get ice cream from DQ or something, its not too common but I do so randomly =]


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

You can keep on posting chewie.......BUT YOU SHALL NEVER PASS ME!!! MWUAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

o rlly?


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

*Gulps* No..... =/


----------



## Playful Little Foxy (Dec 24, 2009)

I've heard some dog food is good, but I will just have to take people's words for it. :3


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Lol I actually haven't had some of that in a while...XD

*gasps* this is my 100 post. I wonder what my title is now =D


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

NINJA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm ninja =]


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

i is catching up =3


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

oh noes i want to stay a wolf o.o post no more =/


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Lol I am sorry. The ethical decision now arises. *Speaks to the whole furry crowd* "Will chewie ever post again to get ahead of taylor? Or will he decide to stay a wolf!? The decision is his. The tention builds as we await his decision" ;]


----------



## Playful Little Foxy (Dec 24, 2009)

Find out in the next episode of Dragon Ba.. Oh wait, that's not right..


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

ROFL XD Little foxy made a funny =D


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

*chewie is now a ninja...NINJA WOLF THAT IS*


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

WOHOO. Lol thats awesome. chewie spoke 3rd person. Taylor is ninja too. taylor and chewie are ninja wolves...kinda...taylor is ninja wolf fox but still =]


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

aww nooo

now im a pirate ='[


----------



## TokalaFox (Dec 24, 2009)

On the subject of dog food.
IT'S BACON!!!!!


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

bacoooooooooooooooooon


----------



## TokalaFox (Dec 24, 2009)

Dogs don't know it's not bacon!!!!

BUT WOLVES DO!!! THEY'LL TEAR YOUR FUCKING LIVER OUT!!!


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

I am confused. Lol. I like bacon =] But I am confused about the liver thing >_>


----------



## TokalaFox (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> I am confused. Lol. I like bacon =] But I am confused about the liver thing >_>


I'm saaayin, that if you even attempt to feed a wolf "Beggin Strips" then they'll commence to tear your liver out and eat it instead.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh thats pleasent =]


----------



## TokalaFox (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes, I agree.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1509452/
That's if you give a fox one! I'm outta here! Later.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Lol that is awesome. Cya friend ^_^


----------



## Amoranis (Dec 24, 2009)

TokalaFox said:


> Dogs don't know it's not bacon!!!!
> 
> BUT WOLVES DO!!! THEY'LL TEAR YOUR FUCKING LIVER OUT!!!



xD!!!!!!!!!!11!!1!1!1!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

??? Lol you seem surprised...


----------



## Kirbizard (Dec 24, 2009)

chewie said:


> <(^_^)>



(>^.^)>


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

<(^_^<)


----------



## skyeblueangel (Dec 25, 2009)

mmm, ive eatin pet food before, like, the dry stuff, its not really that bad, kinda weird tasting but not bad....dont eat it that much tho.


----------



## Dahguns (Dec 26, 2009)

I wish they made tasty cookies that are good for you and make your breath smell better...dogs have the good life


----------



## Amoranis (Dec 26, 2009)

yea. on most dog cookies if u read the ingredients, its mostly the same. just without the sugar...


----------



## GLIECo (Dec 26, 2009)

I think dog food is actually healthier than people food, to tell you the truth. The guidelines for making it are much stricter, so yeah. x3 (And I use to eat dog biscuits as a kid, so they are pretty tasty. c: )


----------



## quayza (Dec 26, 2009)

I dont think i could eat that. Their better be meat in it.


----------



## Amoranis (Dec 26, 2009)

and yes. dog food is more generaly natural.. as opposed to like "high fructose corn shit" in our food. nstuff


----------



## quayza (Dec 26, 2009)

Amoranis said:


> and yes. dog food is more generaly natural.. as opposed to like "high fructose corn shit" in our food. nstuff



That is so true.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 27, 2009)

But isn't it said that it can kill you?? Or something like that, I think I remember someone saying that a while ago...


----------



## Amoranis (Dec 27, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> But isn't it said that it can kill you?? Or something like that, I think I remember someone saying that a while ago...



maybe if u eat it and ur allergic to something in it... but i doubt its lethal


----------



## MathiasLupen (Dec 27, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> But isn't it said that it can kill you?? Or something like that, I think I remember someone saying that a while ago...



Well some stuff that contains bone meal is highly toxic to humans. But most biscuits are essentially solid nothingness. They contain no calories and are mainly composed of dehydrated plant fibers. I still wouldn't eat them. A bit too far into furryness for me. More power to those of you who can tho.


----------



## Ash (Dec 27, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I want to vomit at the mere thought!


 
I fell out of my chair because i was laughing so hard!

But anyway, define "food". Because animals eat just about everything to be honest. I mean, I like tunafish... Does that make me a cat?


----------

